# is this Ranalisma rostrata?



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

Hi there,

I bought a plant today that was marked 'Ranalisma rostrata' but whenever I look it up online it doesn't appear to be what I actually have. Here are a couple shots of it... what is this?



















thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's what the emersed form looks like. I can't tell for sure from the picture, but it looks to be it.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey man.. Cavan is right.. i would think thats the emersed form as well. looks very different doesn't it.


----------



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

i'm guessing it won't stay like this then will it? the new growth will look different?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's correct.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I also think Cavan is right and personally I am sure it is Ranalisma rostrata. The plant is really nice and turns in to a bright green that no other micro sword can get.
BTW Cavan have you tried Pilularia?
Regards,
Luis


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

No, I haven't tried that one. Are you talking about americana?


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes, and no I have not I was hoping for you to have it was pretty common back in the 80's in many whole sell plant list and I have not seen it in the longest time.
I have the feeling it will make a good foreground plant.
Regards,
Luis


----------

